# mites in saw dust? and carefresh question



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ok so we have discovered some little beasties on the lid of percys cage, they look like little mites but we arent sure

we think they may be coming from the sawdust, is that possible?

so weve decided to get carefresh, this is the one i got

Supreme Carefresh Small Animal/Reptile Bedding 60ltr 6000g: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

that good value? how long do you think that would last with 9 cages to do?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Carefresh is OK but it is expensive. I would say that might last one lot of cleaning. You would be better ordering something like megazorb...a 85l would last you a little longer.

Megazorb 85 litres | Small Animal Beddings | GJW Titmuss


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know some rat owners that use carefresh in the past and reported mites in that so I would be inclined to use something else.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

i think that some people freeze bedding/litter prior to use to kill off any mites/lice etc. Agree that carefresh is very expensive, megazorb like niki said is a good cheaper alternative.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can only echo that Megazorb is amazing bedding and i love the stuff!

There's other beddings like Finacard or Hemp bedding too that you could use


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I only use megazorb for my mouse and hamster, I won't use it for the rats as it's too dusty and it sets them off sneezing.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

blade100 said:


> I only use megazorb for my mouse and hamster, I won't use it for the rats as it's too dusty and it sets them off sneezing.


It starts my allergies off too!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

sully said:


> It starts my allergies off too!


It upsets my chest too and I'm one of these people that don't suffer with allergies etc but as soon as I start putting this out it really plays on my chest! Which is why I will not use it for my rats and once this bag has been used up on the hamster and mouse they'll get Eco bed.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I liked the megazorb but yes it was a bit dusty. I'm currently trying finacard but I don't like it. Its not absorbent enough and smells more too .I like the hempcore but its too expensive to just use that by itself. Wondering what to try next.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

blade100 said:


> It upsets my chest too and I'm one of these people that don't suffer with allergies etc but as soon as I start putting this out it really plays on my chest! Which is why I will not use it for my rats and once this bag has been used up on the hamster and mouse they'll get Eco bed.


I contacted the megazorb makers and they said i cant be allergic to it as it doesnt have anything in it that people can be allergic to! :rolleyes5:


----------

